# Why Turkey right now?



## Ozsubasi (Mar 18, 2010)

I have made it no secret that I work for a real estate company in Didim, but we also live here and have done so for 4+ years.
I saw something on the "Wall Street Journal" today that I would like to share with those who are looking at investment potential.
I do not encourage people to buy here based on financial criteria but on lifestyle, but this could also interest those who are looking for an economic reason.

The full text can be seen here:
Investors Like Turkey Despite Syria Tension - WSJ.com

My own interpretation of what this article is saying is that money is pouring into Turkey because despite the macho rhetoric of the government in certain situations, what is happening in reality is that Turkey is giving measured responses because it knows where it's future lies. Even with all the problems in Syria, Turkey is looking forwards. Readers of the article can draw their own conclusions.

I would just like to say again (in case I get shot down) that I am not saying Turkey is the best alternative but please read what is happening around the world and look beyond what you may or may not get tomorrow.

The countries which offer EU benefits may not be able to support them in the future because they have all the debts of the past.

I operate in one small town in one part of Turkey and I do not put myself forward as an expert on anything other than the experience of actually living here.
Also I do not suggest that my company is the one you should look to if you are interested, you should shop around.


----------



## londonborn (Aug 13, 2012)

I agree with the earlier post. I am an expat based in France but have a holiday home near Antalya. We bought there six years ago as an investment but also because we love the country, the people and the culture. The world recession has caused problems in real estate but my own personal view is that Turkey has a strong economy with massive vision and things will push on here before the traditional holiday home markets in Western Europe. I have friends in Spain and Cyprus and things are pretty desperate there for a lot of them


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I found this post very interesting as I have recently come to the conclusion that Turkey is an option to seriously consider - to buy now and retire later. I have properties in the UK and the Middle East and I see Turkey as a good cultural cross-roads. Also Turkey seems to have a better economy than those places.


----------

